# Texas Woodworking Festival 2020



## TXMoon (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone on the Forum going to this? Might be a good opportunity for a member meet-up. 

April 18th in Austin, TX (unless it's canceled due to the plague, or something) 
https://texaswoodworkingfestival.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm planning on going assuming it's not cancelled like SXSW.
@JR Parks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 10, 2020)

Would've but have other plans.... try to mention these things sooner, please....


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 10, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Would've but have other plans.... try to mention these things sooner, please....


I post 'em as I find out about them. But won't if I am not going. "other plans" I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 10, 2020)

I’ll go if I can get a certain midget to let me ride with him

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2020)

woodman6415 said:


> I’ll go if I can get a certain midget to let me ride with him



I don't know that @DKMD is going to want to come and get you...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 10, 2020)

@Tony Hope to see you there-assuming. Thanks for posting Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2020)

I ain't going nowhere, where you germ carrying crazy wood hoarders could give me some plague type disease!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 11, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I ain't going nowhere, where you germ carrying crazy wood hoarders could give me some plague type disease!!


You say that like it's a bad thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I ain't going nowhere, where you germ carrying crazy wood hoarders could give me some plague type disease!!



You already have it brother , I licked your steering wheel when you were here a couple weeks ago

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2020)

Well, this has been postponed to September 26th.


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

Tony said:


> Well, this has been postponed to September 26th.


Well no surprise. Thank you for the heads up


----------

